# 10/22 trigger



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there anything other than replacing the trigger assembly that can be done to lighten the trigger pull? I want a lighter trigger, but don't know about spending 2 or 3 hundred bucks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#10%2F2 ... -4_8-16-32


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

replacing the Hammer and Sear will do wonders for your trigger pull. if you replace both of those I bet you would be around a 4 pound trigger pull.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You can disassemble the trigger assembly and polish all of the pieces at their rubbing/contact points, then clip *small* sections of the spring until it fits your liking. It does wonders! I did that to mine about 8 years ago and it is by far the best trigger I have out of all my firearms. Smooth, crisp, and very light.

You could try that before buying a whole new assembly. The worst that can happen is you will ruin that one and have to buy a new one (which you are thinking of anyways)...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Almost every gun I own has had a trigger job done to it. And contrary to popular belief, it does not cost $200 or more. I think the most expensive one I had done was because I bought a Rifle Basix trigger ($90) but my gunsmith usually has them done for me for roughly $50. No creep, no over travel, set to about 2lbs...

If you would like me to get you in touch with him, shoot me a PM

One other option is in the link below. I have never used this, but it seems like it would help
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... m23&Go.x=0


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I understand that the newest 10/22s with the poly trigger can be really bad. The older aluminum housed one probably could be re-worked, but I understand that the newer poly ones are best served with a minimum of a hammer and maybe sear replacement. It is not that expensive - check Midway, Brownell's, etc.

That Cabela's gadget is really bizarre :roll: I think I would rather buy a new comp hammer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> replacing the Hammer and Sear will do wonders for your trigger pull. if you replace both of those I bet you would be around a 4 pound trigger pull.


If I remember correctly you won both the Inaugural and the last International UWN NHS invitational rifle shooting contest with your 10/22 two years back; is that what you had done on the winning 10/22 or is this just a more economical alternative according to the original post?


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Ended up buying a new hammer and will polish the parts when it gets put in.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > replacing the Hammer and Sear will do wonders for your trigger pull. if you replace both of those I bet you would be around a 4 pound trigger pull.
> ...


No no.. I dumped WAY to much money into my custom set up. I put every Volquartsen part I could get my hands on in my reciever and trigger group including a complete CNC machined competition bolt, titanium firing pin, plunger, extractor, buffer, match grade hammer and sear, CNC machined reciever, extractor spring, polished hammer strut, and of course the auto bolt release and extended mag release all put into a laminated Boyds thumbhole stock. then I had all the smithing done by a gentleman named bob evans out in the layton area. he does absolutely top notch work. he floated the barrel and trued and floated the action for me and it is an absolute tack driver. (after a grand+ of work it should be. lol) in hind sight I think I would have done things a LOT different. I wouldnt have spent so danged much money on such a customized 22. lol. cuz after all, its still just a 22. The gun itself is much more accurate than I could ever be. but its still a fun setup. when I get out and shoot some more groups I'll post up pics again this summer..


----------

